

Satire in America: How Far is Too Far? - panarky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bznJf6_u4w

======
nickpinkston
Given "Too Far" = Offensive to X% of People #or similar

The goal should be to reduce what causes this "offense" to zero. The only
reason people are offended is because of their personal insecurity it seems.
Not passing judgment - just stating this.

For example:

\- Religious people are offended when their Gods' are questioned because they
don't have definitive proofs for them.

\- Fat people who are sensitive about their very public bad-habit / health
problem.

\- Ethnicities are offended by racist humor (as opposed to real threats)
because they've perhaps internalized societies' stereotypes.

I'd say that we should make these matters public as much as possible and in a
rational way:

-Religion isn't a belief system above criticism, and people should challenge their assumptions.

-Being fat isn't good for your health, and you should seek help.

-Being X race may have real societal / genetic issues, but is by no means a final sentence and should be reconciled as a goal - though this may be very hard.

